# Where to buy a non-fake, reliable acekard 2i?



## FFdreamer (Jun 9, 2011)

Title says it all, thanks in advance! Buying a DS Lite so I need a flashcart again...


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 9, 2011)

FFdreamer said:
			
		

> Title says it all, thanks in advance! Buying a DS Lite so I need a flashcart again...


http://www.acekard.com/distributors.php .....? all of those should be 100% reliable since they're on the official acekard site


----------



## Rydian (Jun 9, 2011)

www.shoptemp.net

Make sure to check the reviews of various shops.


----------



## Another World (Mar 12, 2014)

firstly, shops listed on acekard are not necessarily reliable. it doesn't take much to get your shop listed there and i would not trust the entire list just because acekard hosted it. as far as where to buy, we often recommend Real Hot Stuff, NDS-Card (GBAtemp's official sponsor), and Zhuzhuchina (Who are part of our community http://gbatemp.net/members/zhuzhuchina.120751/). There is also 0shippingzone and realhotstuff.hk who are both owned by RHS but ship out of china instead of NJ.

secondly, you asked for a reliable AK2i, and to be completely honest that does not exist. the ak2i has had contact issues for years. they can present themselves at any time and cause problems such as freezing, saving issues, boot-up issues, firmware reflashing issues, etc. give this a read: http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Solving_Acekard_2i_Contact_Issues

you should also be aware that acekard can no longer support their hardware due to its limitations. the ak2i can only support DSi v1.4.4/3DS v4.3. read this for more info: http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Updating_the_AK2i_Bootloader so if you ever upgrade past the ds lite, you may or may not be able to use the card.

if you want to stick with acekard for the AKAIO kernel then i would recommend you buy an ak2.1. it has a superior build to the ak2i and will support your ds lite. it can not work on the dsi/3ds, but this may be a moot point as you mentioned you are buying a ds lite. http://www.realhotstuff.com/Acekard-21_p_16.html

-another world


----------

